# Rate my sig



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 6, 2010)

Not my sig, Someone did make it for me [isuck with gfx] So rate it.
/DISMISSED.


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

8 outta 10


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like the creator got what he was aiming for, it's a glow effect around the Pokemon and a nice background, so 9.5/10 so there is room for improvement.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks.
Thismessageistooshort [Or not.]


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

6/10.  Needs a fadeout.


----------



## beamquaker (Apr 6, 2010)

hi this is my guild wars sig its the first thing i have ever made with photo shop so go easy on me . i have only had photo shop for 3 days .


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Not bad.

Why haven't you added it to your sig yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's easy, just go to "My Controls" and scroll down a little.


----------



## beamquaker (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks thats it added . i take it everyone started out using photo shop feeling utterly overwhelmed .


----------



## Whooosh (Apr 6, 2010)

i love the mew sig 9/10 it looks awesome


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 6, 2010)

Text could use some work and the sig over all looks a bit empty...


BUt I give it a 6/10 because Mew is awesome.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 7, 2010)

@Above: Yeah he is awesome, Rofl.
Thanks for the ratings guys, Really like it, Lol.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 7, 2010)

I give it a 6 / 10.
The text is too close to the edge.
Needs a border.
Fadeout would be nice.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 7, 2010)

just add a 2 pixel border to it (like on most of my sigs)
it'll look a lot better then.

I'd give it a 6.5/10


----------

